# Razer Blackwidow Chroma reagiert nicht



## Mohnecke (9. November 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum
Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meiner Chroma die ich kürzlich über ebay kleinanzeigen erworben habe.
Wenn ich die Tastatur einstecke wird sie soweit von Windows und razer synapse erkannt.
Leider registriert der Rechner aber keinen Tastenschlag den ich auf der Tastatur tätige. 
Die jeweilige Taste leuchtet auf der Tastatur auf aber sonst passiert weiter nichts.
Hab dann mal meine alte blackwidow angeschlossen und wenn ich dort z.B die Feststelltaste drücke leuchtet diese auch auf der Chroma auf.
Wenn ich sie aber auf der Chroma drücke passiert nichts .

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## JackA (9. November 2017)

Wer Razer kauft, ist selbst schuld. Wird nicht umsonst immer davor gewarnt, dass die Qualität sehr oft fürn Anus ist.
Resetten über Synapse, wenns nicht geht, tja ja...


----------



## Mohnecke (16. November 2017)

Für die Leute die das selbe Problem haben, ich habe eine Lösung gefunden!
Die Tastatur war im Showcasemode :

Hier die Anleitung:
Razer black widow is:
1)Connected to the computer
2)Detected by both the computer  & razer synapse
3)Yet, it reads/detects no input
4)Cycle through the RGB
5)Keys turn green when pressed.

These indicates that your keyboard is in demo/showcase mode.

To get out of this mode:
(Black Widow X Chroma/Razer Ornata Chroma/Possibly other models too )
Hold down Esc + Caps lock key and plug in your keyboard.
(Black Widow)
Hold down Esc + G5 (macro key) and plug in your keyboard.
(Black Widow Chroma)
Esc + Caps + M5


----------

